# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire belly toads....

## DirtyBird

On the Fire-Bellied toads, I have read the care sheet on here (which is AMAZING by the way), and on several other sites. One Thing that is not on this one, and that is contridicting on the other sites is...

Once a successful amplexus is going, how long before she lays the eggs? Some say it's imidiate and he fertalizes as they are layed, others say she is gravid for 4-6 weeks after amplexus before laying. So I am confused and don't know what the facts are with it. Might be a good addition to a great care sheet.

Thanks all!
Ryan

----------


## John Clare

In about 99.5% of frog species on the planet, fertilization is external.  The female lays the eggs and as she does so the male fertilizes them.  If somewhere is saying things differently then it's flat out wrong and I would avoid that info source if I were you.  In Fire-Bellied Toads, laying, if it's going to happen, occurs within a couple of days of amplexus.  If you see no eggs after that then the female isn't receptive, which is the case when most people see amplexus in this species.

----------


## DirtyBird

Thank you! This would be good to add to the care sheet, especially for people new to frogs like me!
So amplexus lasts a couple days on successful ones?

----------

